# Moving from Aus to HKG



## ozexpatt (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My partner and I are really keen to live in Hong Kong. We're both Asians living and working in Australia, and we'd love to experience this part of the world whilst we're still young and without kids. 

Ideally, I would be working (taking $80k+ HKD/month, with no other allowances) and my partner won't be working.

I currently have a mortgage in Australia and would need to send back approximately $15,000HKD/month to cover it.

We don't party, drink alcohol or eat at fancy restaurants all the time. Local hawker food is good for us! 

A neat/tidy 2-3 bedroom apartment (preferably newish with gym/pool etc) would be perfect. No car required either.

Is there enough left over to have a comfortable lifestyle, whilst also exploring this magnificent part of the world on my salary alone?

Is this remotely possible? I look forward to your replies and hopefully you have some good news!

Kind Regards.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Not a problem. You can rent a flat with a gym, club house, mall, tennis courts, bowling and a lot more for 25k a month. Best part of Hk is it will teach you to have patience in order to be able to keep that smile on your face. JW


----------



## ozexpatt (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for your reply JW.

$25k for a flat with all the facilities sounds good indeed! Are they easy to come by?

I'll need to travel to the airport regularly, what suburbs would you recommend that has good public transports to/from the airport?

Kind Regards.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

ozexpatt said:


> Thanks for your reply JW.
> 
> $25k for a flat with all the facilities sounds good indeed! Are they easy to come by?
> 
> ...


Easy - 1. Tung Chung - many pilots, and airport employees live there, 2. reasonable priced flats with 3 huge lagoon pools with water falls, 3. indoor pools, 4. parks and fields,5. gym with teenis courts and basketball courts.

Also Tsing Yi


----------



## ozexpatt (Dec 11, 2011)

I rather not live directly next to the airport.

Tsing Yi looks very central which is good.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

ozexpatt said:


> I rather not live directly next to the airport.
> 
> Tsing Yi looks very central which is good.


Ok but I have family in TC and the air is clean and the distance is not as close as you think. I cannot hear the planes. I have been a AirplaNE MECHANIC FOR TEN YEARS BACK IN mIAMI AND i LIVED BY THE AIRPORT AND i ENJOY THE ROAR OF THE PLANES BUT i AM UNABLE TO HEAR ANY IN tc.


----------



## homersyd (Jan 13, 2012)

hey ozexpatt, I'm looking to move back to HK also (currently in AUS). would you mind telling me how u found your current job in HK? (which website)?

Also your take home rate sounds pretty good, are you in IT/Finance with a I.Bank or something?

Thanks mate


----------

